# [gnome-KDE] freeze au démarrage (résolu)

## babos

Bon, alors voilà, j'ai décidé d'essayer le bureau gnome après avoir eu des déboires avec Béryl et pour tester Compiz dans un environnement qui lui plait.

Bon, alors bien sagement je vire Beryl, j'install compiz et comme ça marche pas sous KDE, je me dis que je vais installer gnome pour voir.

Bon mais voilà, au démarrage de gnome ça coince, y'a bien le panneau de connexion qui apparait, ça affiche l'espèce d'icone chargement du gestionnaire de fenêtre et après ça bloque. Je clique, le panneau disparait et j'ai un bel écran vide.

Donc j'ai viré Compiz et je me suis dis que j'allais regarder ce que ça donne. Même résultat.

Lorsque je retourne sous KDE, j'ai l'impression que c'est Métacity qui gère les fenêtres car je n'est pas le haut des fenêtres (j'avais cet effet sous beryl lorsque je choisissais ce gestionnaire). :S

Que faut-il que je fasse? Quelles infos je peux donner pour obtenir de l'aide.

Quelle tristesse, après avoir tourné sous Béryl, me voilà revenu sous fluxbox. Sacré retour en arrière.

Merci d'avance

----------

## razer

C'est probablement ton window manager qui se charge pas/mal et bloque ta session gnome...

Regarde ce qui se trouve dans "/etc/env.d/XXgnome-env, tu devrais y trouver ton compiz/beryl. Remplace le par "metacity" et réessaye

----------

## lost_in_the_shell

juste pour rajouter que contrairement à ce que peuve croirent les gens Beryl marche trés bien sous kde , j'ai une ATI Radeon 9600 Pro Full in opensources et beryl sous kde est un vrai bonheur   :Wink:  , certes il y a des "petits" problêmes d'affichage des fois car kde est quand même réputé pour  avoir quelque petit bug avec beryl , mais au fur et à mesure de son évolution beryl corriges ce genre de problêmes , surtout qu'en matiere de performance çà na rien à voir avec gnome (gnome est trés trés bien mais c'est mon point de vue aprés)  :Very Happy: 

tu as essayer de tout simplement faire tourner beryl sous kde ? çà donne un bon apperçu en général , au pire fait comme moi ne passes pas par kdm ni gdm (car çà ne marche pas toujours comme tu peux le voir) , de mon coté çà donne çà :

```

$ echo '#!/bin/sh' > ~/.kde/AutoStart/beryl && which beryl-manager >> ~/.kde/AutoStart/beryl

```

suivit d'un petit :

```

$ startx

```

et de mon coté çà marche impec [/quote]

----------

## geekounet

 *babos wrote:*   

> Quelle tristesse, après avoir tourné sous Béryl, me voilà revenu sous fluxbox. Sacré retour en arrière.

 

Moi j'appelle ça un grand progrès, tu retournes sur un vrai WM  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## babos

hi hi hi

oui, depuis presque les toutes premières versions j'ai fait tourné kde sous beryl.

Mais dernièrement après un gros plantage et après avoir lu dans un post qu'apparemment beryl était arrêté en ce moment dans son développement, je me suis dit que j'allais tester compiz.

Mais pour ça je voulais aussi gnome et puis comme j'ai pas mal de place sur mon ordi et une très bonne puissance en graphisme, en RAM et en processeur, ben je me suis dit que j'allais continuer l'aventure.

J'aime bien tester pleins de trucs

après je peux montrer le meilleur à mes amis pour essayer de les convertir.

J'en ai déjà converti deux, c'est pas trop mal  :Smile: 

en tout cas, merci pour l'aide

----------

## E11

Mmmh, à moins que je ne dise une bêtise, beryl n'est pas arrêté, il a juste été intégré dans compiz... (cf ceci par exemple )

----------

## babos

Wahouhou!! Super nouvelle ça!

Bon, du coup je sais d"sormais quelle sera ma voie de recherche.

Merci E11, il ne me reste plus qu'à attendre un petit peu.

Ah au fait, mettre metacity dans /etc/env.d/99gnome.env n'a rien changé pour l'instant. On dirait que gnome n'arrive pas à trouver de gestionnaire de fenêtre. Etrange. et pourtant j'ai déjà recompilé plusieurs fois avec différentes possibilités et des depclean et des revdep-rebuild. Mince alors. En tout cas merci bien pour tous vos conseils. Je crois que je vais aller chercher à tester compiz un peu mieux sous kde en attendant. Ah, au fait, je m'excuse pour fluxbox, je pense aussi en fait que c'est un très bon WM, notamment par sa légèreté et sa robustesse  :Wink: 

Bon, de plus, avec compiz installé, gnome a exactement le même comportement.

J'ai testé bien sûr également sans passé par xdm, simplement avec startx

Alors après j'ai cherché dans le log du serveur X mais rien puisque c'est lié simplement à l'ouverture de la session gnome.

Voici ce que j'obtiens après un Ctrl+Alt+F* et un retour sur l'ouverture de session en cours. Avec par dessus un Ctrl+C :

```
8 21:19:43 AST 2007 i686

Build Date: 08 April 2007

     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

     to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers : (--) probed, (**) from config file, (--) default setting,

              (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

              (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" , Time: Sat Apr 21 14:49:57 2007

(==) Using config file :"/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching 'synaptics'

     xkb-keycodes               {include "xfree86+aliases(azerty)"};

     xkb-types                  {include "complete"};

     xkb-compatibility          {include "complete"};

     xkb-symbols                {include "pc(pc105) + fr(latin9)"};

     xkb-geometry               {include "pc(pc105)"};

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

>Warning :        Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                 Ignoring extra symbols

Error from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

SESSION_MANAGER=local/Gentux: /tmp/.ICE-unix/30854

** (gnome-session:30854):WARNING**:Hostname lookup failure on localhost
```

Après  avoir effectué Ctrl+C:

```
The application 'gnome-panel' lost its connection to the display: 0.0;

most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application

The application 'gtk-window-decorator' lost its connection to the display: 0.0;

most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application

waiting for X server to shut down

   (gnome-panel:30883):GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **:g-object-

run-dispose:assertion 'G-IS-OBJECT (object)'failed

   (gnome-panel:30883):GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **:g-object-

run-dispose:assertion 'G-IS-OBJECT (object)'failed

The application 'nautilus'lost its connection to the display: 0.0;

most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application

FreeFontpath:FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

xinit : unexpected signal 2
```

Je pense que le problème se situe au niveau du Hostname lookup failure on localhost.

Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ça??

Bon merci d'avance pour l'aide ou les conseils.

Ah oui, au fait, sous KDE, que ce soit compiz ou beryl, j'ai la même erreur, l'image du chargeur de démarrage de KDE après avoir fini son chargement reste en place. Et seul le curseur de la souris change quand je passe à l'emplacement des icones de lancement. Complètement aveugle...

Je vais essayer des pilotes inférieurs à la dernière version pour nvidia, je vous tiens au courant

[edit] Rien à faire, malgré la recompilation du kernel, les redémarrages successifs, la vérification du xorg.conf ensuivant les wiki de nvidia-xgl et de compiz, là, je suis à l'arrêt. Des idées? Au fait, mille excuses pour fluxbox, c'est un très très bon WM [/edit]

----------

## babos

pfff, là j'avoue que je suis bien bloqué, même après être passé sous le profile 2007.0, en ayant désinstallé, réinstallé, j'ai toujours le même problème.

Un petit résumé:

Que ce soit Beryl ou Compiz,

Sous gnome : blocage au chargeur de gnome quand il annonce chargement du gestionnaire de fenêtre.

Sous Kde : chargement normal maintenant depuis le profil 2007, mais les fenêtres n'ont pas de contour et impossible de les déplacer, fermer, réduire sans passer par les menus

Si quelqu'un a une petite idée, là, j'avoue que je suis un peu désespéré   :Sad:   et sans nouvelle piste de recherche

----------

## babos

Bon, ben j'ai résolu le problème en partie puisque pour le freeze au démarrage, ça a totalement disparu en installant gnome 2.18

Alors maintenant j'ai un très beau système avec compiz, un joli petit cube qui peut tourner en 3D, pleins d'effets magique.

Mais, mes fenêtres n'ont pas de contours, snif, snif, snif. Impossible de déplacer les fenêtres. Où est passé cette barre si pratique en haut? Même chose sous KDE. Où est le problème? Du coup,  dois-je ouvrir un nouveau sujet puisqu'il n'y a plus de freeze au démarrage et marquer résolu. Bon, si j'obtiens pas de réponse, j'en ouvre un nouveau, cela permettra peut-être de clarifier un peu plus le problème. Mais je ne veux pas encombrer le forum.

 [edit]  Problème résolu aprèsune mise à jour de xorg-X11 et un retour sous Beryl en WM. Toutefois, je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi en virant Beryl, je n'arrive pas à retrouver les barres de titres de mes fenêtres. Ca va me poser des problèmes plus tard ça sans doute  :Smile:   [/edit] 

----------

